# Wells fargo in relation to Servicelink and Safeguard.



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

As you all know I work with Regionals. I recently picked up a Safeguard client to have work to do during the slowdown. (small company that works for SG and pays me 1/2)

In the month of January I did an initial/wint for SG on a house. Then a few days ago went back for a full inspection only to discover a Servicelink sign in the window? Looking around it seems they did an initial/wint as well. I found, on the floor, 4 different Wells Fargo signs with different reps listed. Seems each new rep to visit the house placed their own sign.... none of them were safeguard. I'm the only one to have signed the sign in sheet since January.

Does this happen often? I assume no since I have never seen this before in my 2.5 years of experience now.

As for "why am I still with the regionals?" Take a long hard look at your employee's. Are they happy with their jobs? Do they love it? Yes and Yes. but do they take home HALF of what you make? I'd say at least 90% of you will say No.

I'm them but take home between $1500-$2000/wk. I do not have to work all day and then do paperwork all night. I do not need to label my photos. I do not need to sipher through all my photo's trying to bid every single issue I can find so I don't get charged back for the issue later on in life. I also do not need to worry about charge backs. 1/2 my job is done by the Regionals who take full responsibility for my work. (yes, I've read through my contracts with a fine toothed comb, and had my wife do the same) :vs_cool:

The only issue's that come up, for me, is being sent to a house for a bid approval I did not bid on that doesn't exist. Most are easy $$$ but wreak havoc on my moral code. If it's really fraudulent I'll put my foot down and take really good pictures proving, without a shadow of doubt, that it's not what it says and prove what it actually is. Then inform them if they really want it done they need to send someone else to do it.

ps -- note to you old-timers out there... do not "quote" this text to answer. /quote is used for commenting on other replies. Not to answer the original post. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

ps -- note to you old-timers out there... do not "quote" this text to answer. /quote is used for commenting on other replies. Not to answer the original post. :vs_no_no_no:[/QUOTE]

WOW, couldn't help it since I'm an " old-timer " facing onset dementia and will probably forget I posted ! Or for that matter not sure I am even currently online, gonna have to touch base with my grand-kids for tech advice as soon as I find my phone.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what the question is but there does seem to be some overlap between SG and SL on properties lately.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Newbie said:


> As you all know I work with Regionals. I recently picked up a Safeguard client to have work to do during the slowdown. (small company that works for SG and pays me 1/2)
> 
> In the month of January I did an initial/wint for SG on a house. Then a few days ago went back for a full inspection only to discover a Servicelink sign in the window? Looking around it seems they did an initial/wint as well. I found, on the floor, 4 different Wells Fargo signs with different reps listed. Seems each new rep to visit the house placed their own sign.... none of them were safeguard. I'm the only one to have signed the sign in sheet since January.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Newbie said:


> As you all know I work with Regionals. I recently picked up a Safeguard client to have work to do during the slowdown. (small company that works for SG and pays me 1/2)
> 
> In the month of January I did an initial/wint for SG on a house. Then a few days ago went back for a full inspection only to discover a Servicelink sign in the window? Looking around it seems they did an initial/wint as well. I found, on the floor, 4 different Wells Fargo signs with different reps listed. Seems each new rep to visit the house placed their own sign.... none of them were safeguard. I'm the only one to have signed the sign in sheet since January.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Newbie said:


> As you all know I work with Regionals. I recently picked up a Safeguard client to have work to do during the slowdown. (small company that works for SG and pays me 1/2)
> 
> In the month of January I did an initial/wint for SG on a house. Then a few days ago went back for a full inspection only to discover a Servicelink sign in the window? Looking around it seems they did an initial/wint as well. I found, on the floor, 4 different Wells Fargo signs with different reps listed. Seems each new rep to visit the house placed their own sign.... none of them were safeguard. I'm the only one to have signed the sign in sheet since January.
> 
> ...


Gotcha but I'm only 22 is that old?:glasses:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

On another forum I mod where there are duplicate or "going nowhere" threads the posters have a game called IBTL. Good for raising your post count.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Newbie said:


> As you all know I work with Regionals. I recently picked up a Safeguard client to have work to do during the slowdown. (small company that works for SG and pays me 1/2)
> 
> In the month of January I did an initial/wint for SG on a house. Then a few days ago went back for a full inspection only to discover a Servicelink sign in the window? Looking around it seems they did an initial/wint as well. I found, on the floor, 4 different Wells Fargo signs with different reps listed. Seems each new rep to visit the house placed their own sign.... none of them were safeguard. I'm the only one to have signed the sign in sheet since January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm not sure what the question is but there does seem to be some overlap between SG and SL on properties lately.



Not just SL and SG we are seeing other Nationals over lap too. Work being pulled and given over to SG mostly.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

*Que?*



newbie said:


> as you all know i work with regionals. I recently picked up a safeguard client to have work to do during the slowdown. (small company that works for sg and pays me 1/2)
> 
> in the month of january i did an initial/wint for sg on a house. Then a few days ago went back for a full inspection only to discover a servicelink sign in the window? Looking around it seems they did an initial/wint as well. I found, on the floor, 4 different wells fargo signs with different reps listed. Seems each new rep to visit the house placed their own sign.... None of them were safeguard. I'm the only one to have signed the sign in sheet since january.
> 
> ...


que?


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> On another forum I mod where there are duplicate or "going nowhere" threads the posters have a game called IBTL. Good for raising your post count.


GTX, which forum is that? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## XXppXX (Jul 30, 2018)

SG was given the initials as a trial run. Properties returned to LPS. Then I believe they fully switched back to SG


----------

